# Browm whole grain vs white rice



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy after the pancreatitis is now being given two meals a day .One meal is chicken breasts Boneless /skinless .rice and yougurt cultured plain,we add some greens to it which she likes. She eats the same rice we eat wholegrain brown rice. How bad is white Rice for a dog? She and Lucky eat together so he's on the same diet his w/ a bit more kibble on his evening meal.The brown rice and chicken breast is a little pricey,white rice a little cheaper . However if its not the right thing for them we will stick w/ the brown.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My vet says white rice is more digestible and to use white when the dog has stomach issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard that brown has more nutrients. I also heard you can use twice the water and cook it twice as long, but I have never done that. Maybe someone else can explain why and how you do that.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Heard that white was more digestible burt has less nutrients then brown.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Is your dog on a bland diet? If so stick with white rice or you can change it up with pasta.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is off the bland diet and can eat kibble.We are trying to head off any future issues w/ the pancreas. She has dropped a few more lbs and her energy improved which increased her mobility so we thought lets feed a main meal of chicken rice brown ,veggies (greens and beans) and yogurt and an evening meal of a cup of kibble. Cup and a half for Lucky.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Brown rice has more B Vitamins, minerals, fat and fiber. A mix of whole grains is better than just rice. Rice, oats, barley, stone ground corn, millet. Make a porridge of them spread in a jelly roll pan, let cool, cut into squares and then freeze them. Very nutritious.

Whole wheat pasta is also an excellent idea. 

Dogs with pancreatic problems do well with coconut oil.


----------

